# US Army Vietnam MOH recipient passes



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2006)

> Family, Heroes, Knights Bid MoH Recipient Farewell
> American Forces Press Service | Marie Schult | April 14, 2006
> Arlington, VA. - Six Medal of Honor recipients and the Army Parachute Team, the Golden Knights, were among those gathered at Arlington National Cemetery here yesterday to pay their last respects to retired Army Chief Warrant Officer Michael J. "Mike" Novosel, a Medal of Honor recipient and former Golden Knight.
> 
> ...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Twitch (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2006)

I found more information about him...... its incredible......

Born September 3, 1922 and raised in Etna, Pa., Novosel became an 
aviation cadet in the U.S. Army Air Forces when he was 19 years old. 
After earning his commission and pilot wings on December 15, 1942, he instructed in the North American AT-6 Texan at Laredo Army Air Field, Texas. By December 1944, Novosel had logged more than 800 hours in the Consolidated B-24 Liberator supporting aerial gunner training. Then, he went to Maxwell Air Force Base, Alabama, to qualify in the Boeing B-29 Superfortress.

In July 1945, following crew training in New Mexico, Novosel left for 
Tinian Island in the Pacific where he flew four combat missions with 
the 58th Bombardment Wing (Very Heavy). After the end of World War II, he flew two missions to drop food to Allied prisoners of war in Japan. During the Japanese surrender ceremony on the USS Missouri, Novosel commanded a B-29 in a 462-ship fly-over. He then took command of the 99th Bombardment Squadron (Very Heavy) and remained in the Pacific until the fall of 1947.

Following his service in World War II he was assigned to Eglin AFB, 
Florida, where he was a B-29 test pilot. In 1949, Novosel left active 
duty and joined the Air Force Reserve. He was recalled to active duty 
during the Korean War, at the grade of Major and attended the Air 
Command and Staff School.Novosel was promoted to Lt. Col. with the Air Force Reserve in 1964 and requested active duty for service during the Vietnam War. When informed that the Air Force was over-strength in its senior grades, he vacated his position with the Air Force Reserves and accepted an appointment as a Warrant Officer Aviator with the U.S. Army.

Returning to combat as a "DUSTOFF" (medevac) helicopter pilot, he 
served two tours in South Vietnam, flying 2,543 missions in the Bell 
UH-1 Huey while airlifting nearly 5,600 medical evacuees.

At the time of his retirement on February 28, 1985, Novosel was the 
last active duty military aviator on flight status who had flown combat missions in World War II. Known as the “Dean of the Dustoff Pilots” Novosel was an aviator on flight status for more than 42 years. He accumulated 12,400 hours of military flying time of which 2,038 were flown in combat.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)




----------

